# Painting Stainless Steel



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Good morning all!

I have had a bracket made from stainless steel for the purpose of mounting a reversing camera on the roof of my van. I already have a tin of spray paint and a tin of lacquer for general touch up jobs. Do I need a primer on the s/steel? or can I just use the base coat directly on the s/s and then a coat of clear lacquer? 

Thanks for any advice!

Caulkhead


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Silly question, why the need to paint the bracket, this will only lead to further maintenance down the road.Or is it just to disguise and make it the same colour.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Cabby said, plus - I have tried to paint stainless steel before, and had little success. The paint always peels off before long.

Maybe you need something like an acid etch primer?? I bet Mr Google knows. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Google it! Loads of advice from professionals on there. Just had a look.

I agree with Cabby anyway. Why paint it?

Roger


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

If you really must paint the bracket then the process you will need to follow is this.
First flat it off with 400 grit wet and dry paper, then prime (two coats) then flat off with 800 grit, then repeat missing out the 400 grit. The surface will now be perfect to take top coat and then lacquer.

Lot of work for a small job but the only way to achieve a proffesional finish

Good luck from an ex vehicle refinisher


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

As cabby alluded to, I want to disguise the bracket by having it the same colour as the van. It sounds like too much of a faff though!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Stainless steel remains stainless because the surface forms a crust of chromium oxide. If you cover the surface of stainless steel the oxidisation process no longer takes place and corrosion will eventually start.
There are lots of articles written within the marine industry on why stainless steel fixings rot, and it is always attributed to the lack of air (of course that is also a harsh environment which hastens the process).
My advice is to always allow air to come into contact with stainless steel.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you just want to disguise it use some (white?) plastic tape. 
But as warned it may then start to corrode.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fixman-1924...id=1421094187&sr=8-2&keywords=white+tape+50mm


----------

